# anyone hearing aything from Angel Direct/ Angel quivers?



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Chris, in Europe we get Angel quivers by the way of Beiter. Write to Andreas Lorenz and ask his help, he knows about Angel more than any other.And yes, it takes several months to get something form them.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Chris,

In the future if you're not fixed on Angel you might consider Earl Bateman. I'm sure they could do something similar to what you wanted from Angel.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanEdwards (Oct 4, 2019)

chrstphr said:


> I placed an order for two belts thru their online shop back in February. I emailed them in June to see what the eta was to no response.
> 
> Now i have emailed them again today since its been 7 months. I am beginning to feel scammed by Angel due to their no response.
> 
> ...


You're by no means alone Chris. I've been wating for my order for over 10 months, and there are several others who have been waiting much longer (see the comments on Angel Direct's Facebook page). All I can imagine is that they're so busy that they simply can't cope with the number of orders. I had one reply to an email after 100 days saying that they had experienced computer problems but my order was now in process've not heard anything since. Why they haven't put a note on their website further warning of delays, or stop taking orders until they've caught up, is baffling.

Dean


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Way back when I shot Angel's weird backwards looking sight. I had a screw in the windage assembly strip out on me so I emailed them asking for a replacement. Never got a response. Their website has it listed as well as the parts but their site seems like it hasnt been updated since the 90's and I doubt anyone is managing it anymore, or their customer service for that matter. I have since moved to a shibuya sight. I dont tolerate companies that leave customers in the dark. Thats just lazy business practice.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

last week i received an email similar to Dean saying they have computer problems with the email, and to wait longer. 

This will be the last time i order anything from Angel. The previous time they never completed my order, i gave them some slack as the tsunami had happened. But this time waiting this long for 2 belts is enough. I also do not tolerate poor customer service. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I wanted to post we received the belts today from Angel. 

No email saying the belts were shipping, no tracking number. They just showed up in the mail. I guess we are thankful to finally receive them since placing the order 2nd week of February. 9 months total.




Chris


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> I wanted to post we received the belts today from Angel.
> 
> No email saying the belts were shipping, no tracking number. They just showed up in the mail. I guess we are thankful to finally receive them since placing the order 2nd week of February. 9 months total.
> 
> ...


At least they are in time for Christmas? :dontknow:


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Angel quivers are basically hand made by one guy working in a small workshop in Ueno, Tokyo. Every one of them is individually hand crafted yet there is still more demand for them than any other quiver of its kind. They have been making them the same way for decades and a substantial wait is a well known part of the deal. 

My holsters and gun belts were custom made for years by Lou Alessi- it was typical to wait a year for those, and he was a friend. Handmade items in high demand take time. It goes with the territory and in fact is a part of the appeal.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> I wanted to post we received the belts today from Angel.
> 
> No email saying the belts were shipping, no tracking number. They just showed up in the mail. I guess we are thankful to finally receive them since placing the order 2nd week of February. 9 months total.
> Chris


Good lord. I got my quiver from Bubba in way less time than that.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

tunedlow said:


> Good lord. I got my quiver from Bubba in way less time than that.


Go to any international event. Probably 65% of the quivers in use are Angel quivers. (In Japan it’s more like 90%.) 

If Bateman quivers- which are very nice, to be sure- had the same demand I imagine it would also take a long time to get one. But you almost never seen them at events outside the USA.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

>--gt--> said:


> Angel quivers are basically hand made by one guy working in a small workshop in Ueno, Tokyo. Every one of them is individually hand crafted yet there is still more demand for them than any other quiver of its kind. They have been making them the same way for decades and a substantial wait is a well known part of the deal.


 my two personalized angel quivers that i bought some years ago both took 3 months total, from order to delivery. I never had to wait 9 months for an angel quiver and that has never been their timeline. There was a long delay when the tsunami hit Japan and that was understandable. This is not. 

And if a year wait is normal, then they shouldnt have posted this info on the website

_Caution!
Before you click to buy our quiver:
*We have to say sorry that it will take 90 to100 days to ship* (some times more...)
We've got so many orders in our factory.
Our quivers are all hand made to keep japan quality.
Of cause we know that you want to get and wear your original quiver soon.
We promise that we will do our best to build your quiver as soon as we can.
*And we will send the trucking number when we ship it*._

None of which was true in this order. And 90 to 100 days for TWO BELTS ( not quivers) is too long. Has the website said 9 months, I would have never ordered. Getting them now, months after the birthday is meaningless. 

And as an aside, i do not use either of the TWO personalized angel quivers i have because i couldnt get a replacement panel part for them. After trying for 3 years, i gave up. 

Yes, thats right, *3 years*. I ordered it at the Vegas shoot booth with them directly in the booth. The next year at Vegas shoot, still no replacement part. They said so sorry, we will get it to you. The next year at Vegas shoot, again no replacement part. They said again so sorry, they will make it for me for free since i waited 2 years. Then they emailed me that July, saying my replacement part was ready to ship. Then i never received anything. 

This is my experience with Angel. I dont even bother to stop by their booth at the Vegas shoot now. And i use an Easton quiver now.

enjoy. 

Chris


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Seriously, you guys are whacked!
It must be a prestige or an ego trip to wait months for a quiver or belt that looks like any number of items you can get from Lancaster Archery in 3 days.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

1diamondshooter said:


> Seriously, you guys are whacked!
> It must be a prestige or an ego trip to wait months for a quiver or belt that looks like any number of items you can get from Lancaster Archery in 3 days.


I didnt have any choice. The belts were paid when ordered. No response to emails to the website. What other choice did i have but to wait?


Chris


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> I didnt have any choice. The belts were paid when ordered. No response to emails to the website. What other choice did i have but to wait?
> 
> 
> Chris


Definitely. When i first started shooting, I would have loved an Angel quiver because they were light but they were hard to come by and the booth and Vegas didn't want to sell them so I passed knowing how long it took to get a quiver. Afterall, I just needed the thing to last and hold my arrows. No regrets with Bubba's quiver. I anticipate it will last me a long time.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Cedar ridge leather works is hand made and Art is awesome to do business with, have two quivers and love them. 4 weeks. 
Wouldn’t hesitate to use bubba’s quiver also, the alligator looks cool. 

Chad


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

tunedlow said:


> Definitely. When i first started shooting, I would have loved an Angel quiver because they were light but they were hard to come by and the booth and Vegas didn't want to sell them so I passed knowing how long it took to get a quiver. Afterall, I just needed the thing to last and hold my arrows. No regrets with Bubba's quiver. I anticipate it will last me a long time.


Odd that a business with that much hype is completely bunk when it comes to responding to emails for completed transactions. I've bought many thing from JP as well as handmade items such as boots and communication was not only not a problem, shipment did not take 90-100 days even with customs. This issue is specific to Angel, I think. Reminds me of buying an amplifier from Dumble or one of those small businesses that make guitar pedals. Some have a waitlist going up to 3-4 years .


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

tunedlow said:


> Odd that a business with that much hype is completely bunk when it comes to responding to emails for completed transactions. I've bought many thing from JP as well as handmade items such as boots and communication was not only not a problem, shipment did not take 90-100 days even with customs. This issue is specific to Angel, I think. Reminds me of buying an amplifier from Dumble or one of those small businesses that make guitar pedals. Some have a waitlist going up to 3-4 years .


If your comparison is to a small shop making high quality bespoke products with high demand, then I agree. But I guarantee that if they had better communication and English proficiency at the shop they would bend over backwards to solve issues like the ones being mentioned. The lines of communication are the problem, not necessarily the people involved at either end. 

The communication chain is broken in a couple of places including what seems to be more than one website, some of which may no longer be active or adequately monitored by third parties, with incorrect or outdated email addresses. That’s not the fault of would be buyers, in my opinion it lies with third parties who have had various levels of involvement with Angel in the past. I have never had any problems communicating with Angel, because I know who to communicate with, and how. 

I also disagree that the products are “hyped” in any way by their makers. If there’s any “hype” it’s strictly from consumer demand. 

I don’t think they’ll ever try to change their business model toward mass production to satisfy that demand, as that would probably damage the fundamental reason people love their products so much- individually handmade in Japan, custom quivers that are one of a kind and hard to get- but worth every bit of the effort. If that weren’t true, you’d be seeing a lot more people using knockoffs like those currently made in Korea. 

Yes, they definitely could use some more help with public English audience communication. No one’s disputing that. The fact is it’s an old school Japanese company with a very small staff and super high demand. They might not even want to fix it, for all I know, as they can’t keep up with demand as things stand, and it has been that way for decades.

(I will further note that they don’t respond well to the kind of routine rudeness common among many of us Americans. That definitely gets a “no soup for you response”.)


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

They are really nice quivers.
Worth the wait.


----------



## Phill Betts (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm going with a different reliable supplier


----------



## pitchfire (Sep 18, 2019)

>--gt--> said:


> Angel quivers are basically hand made by one guy working in a small workshop in Ueno, Tokyo. Every one of them is individually hand crafted yet there is still more demand for them than any other quiver of its kind. They have been making them the same way for decades and a substantial wait is a well known part of the deal.
> 
> My holsters and gun belts were custom made for years by Lou Alessi- it was typical to wait a year for those, and he was a friend. Handmade items in high demand take time. It goes with the territory and in fact is a part of the appeal.


I never had to wait very long for Lou Alessi holsters even near the end of his run... Would have been worth it but I wouldn't have been remotely happy waiting 9 months!!! Beartooth bullets sometimes has a several months wait time. Clark Custom etc... The issue isn't necessarily the wait but being up front about the back log. When they won't even return emails after not being up front about the wait time to begin with then it most certainly does qualify as fraud as they do not meet any kind of reasonableness standard...


----------



## VelvetRooster (Jan 4, 2020)

*Still Waiting for Angel Direct to Ship My Order*



chrstphr said:


> I placed an order for two belts thru their online shop back in February. I emailed them in June to see what the eta was to no response.
> 
> Now i have emailed them again today since its been 7 months. I am beginning to feel scammed by Angel due to their no response.
> 
> ...


I placed an order in the beginning of January 2020 for a quiver and belt. After six weeks, I started emailing them to find out the status. No reply yet. I was beginning to think I was scammed or they are out of business, until I saw this thread. Wish I knew their business practices before I ordered. Ridiculous. Based on the responses from this board, I am not sure if I will get it in a few more months or never.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

VelvetRooster said:


> I placed an order in the beginning of January 2020 for a quiver and belt. After six weeks, I started emailing them to find out the status. No reply yet. I was beginning to think I was scammed or they are out of business, until I saw this thread. Wish I knew their business practices before I ordered. Ridiculous. Based on the responses from this board, I am not sure if I will get it in a few more months or never.


i did finally receive our order, so i would expect you will receive yours. However, this year i did not see an Angel booth at the Vegas shoot. They may be scaling back to get the backlog of orders out. Our order took 9 months and it was just two belts. 


Chris


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

So.. I've ordered an angel quiver and belt with naming through alternativess on February 10th. Today, March 17th i received a dispatch note from England. So that's about a month of production time, pretty good imho.


----------



## BreizhPunisher (Sep 15, 2019)

I am living in Tokyo and I know well the owner of the shibuya archery shop in Tokyo.
Also had the opportunity to go to the Angel workshop.

They do not process orders according to their order of arrival. they prioritize the japanese customers first.
So if you happen to order at a moment when there is a big local demand you will face extendend waiting time.

For reference in Japan the demands are growing during following period :
- March April : start of the outdoor season and start of the scolar year (mainy student(re)starting archery Club)
-June July : summer salary bonus
-October : Indoor season start
-December : Christmas and winter salary bonus


----------

